# I had one of those "FUUUUUUUUCK!" moments today



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I will double check all my gear to make sure it's set up correctly. Something didn't break, shift or get put together wrong. I will then analyze the terrain, is it more icy than normal, etc...
If everything is normal I will ride somewhere or something else. Different trail set, practice small tricks, take a break. Might just be an off day, a good day to do something different.

I apply this to many aspects in regular life more than boarding, and works in many different life situations.
Glad you only tore some clothes, sounds like it could have been worse.

-Slyder


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

get pumped up on music and hit stuff super fast hopefully triggering an adrenaline rush to kick off the laziness


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Beer


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

take a practice run doing all of the easy shit. i agree though if i eat it on the first jump i cant land anything else for the rest of run


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> Today was my first day in the resort where I'm staying and I decided to run laps in the park all day. The whole day something about my riding didn't feel right so I decided to ride it off as usual and stick to the medium kicker line. Unfortunately the jumps on this line are a bit cramped so you have to set up very quickly for every next jump. On my last lap I didn't set myself up right on the takeoff for the last kicker and was carrying a shitload of speed. The moment I left the lip I was aware (too late) that I was not in control of my trajectory and immediately and instinctively let out a loud, long "FUUUUUUUUUCK!" I landed sideways on my ass which tore my (rather tough) belt buckle off and my trousers fell down. Miraculously, I wasn't injured. I was really lucky!
> 
> What do you guys do on an "off" day to get back that feeling of fine control?


I had one of those yesterday...I came in without speed checking and the take off was a bit icy which didn't help...it was prob a 20 ft kicker and I cleared the entire landing and landed flat which jolted my whole body

...i let out a long "FUUUCCKK!!" in the air too cause I thought i was done and I guess my grab helped me stay together...scary stuff


----------



## Jonsee221 (Dec 27, 2010)

*speaking of fuck moments*

i took my girlfriend snowboarding today for her first time and there was an ice wall and i went up it and did a 180 ... well a few seconds after i landed i turned to see what she was doing and my girlfriend who had never snowboarded before was making an attempt to go up it and she fell and started yelling fuck after buying all snowboarding equiptment her season is done torn acl most likely M.R.I. isnt came in yet but the doc at hospital was like its torn.... u cant teach people not to be stupid i gues:dunno:


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

alecdude88 said:


> get pumped up on music and hit stuff super fast hopefully triggering an adrenaline rush to kick off the laziness





AcroPhile said:


> Beer


both have been options i use


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ialmost fell into a creek yesterday! There was like an eight foot deep hole that I didn't see untill I was almost on top of it. I had to superman dive across it and cling to the opposite side. I somehow managed to climb my ass out. Definitely a scary experience


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Qball said:


> Ialmost fell into a creek yesterday! There was like an eight foot deep hole that I didn't see untill I was almost on top of it. I had to superman dive across it and cling to the opposite side. I somehow managed to climb my ass out. Definitely a scary experience


Meadows???


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

)(ood said:


> Meadows???


Yea. Just after the end of forest park in the trees to the left.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I keep at it. I find that going to the lodge only makes it more difficult when I get back out there.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> I keep at it. I find that going to the lodge only makes it more difficult when I get back out there.


i agree :thumbsup:...i had one of those FFUUUCCKKK moments last night when my shin obliterated the edge of a rainbow box...i thought i broke it at first but i just kept riding and im still goin today too!  haha


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah...

after a fall... i just seem to miss every landing or end up doing something stupid. probably best to take it easy for a few runs. but it's sooooo harddd... i just want to go out there and rip it again.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd say at least give a cursory glance over your gear. I had a couple of times this trip where I messed up on the bindings or something was a little loose that just needed to be tightened. 

Otherwise, just relax and take things a bit slower, work up into your rhythm.


----------

